#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > دانلود: قویترین نرم افزار ریکاوری گوشی های اندروید

## asalamirali

با سلام. قویترین نرم افزار ریکاوری گوشی های اندروید که خودم چند بار اونو تست کردم از این لینک میتونید دریافت کنید:

که پسورد اون هم w w w . a p k t o p s . i r  البته بدون فاصله هستش.

----------

*abdanan11*,*AMD*,*aminjaf*,*arash&l*,*arash1984*,*cifzs*,*Cyber-King*,*hzzza*,*mohsen zmr*,*pedro121*,*poiall*,*s.hojjat*,*samad-ch*,*samaram*,*saroveh*,*فاطمیه*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
ممنون میشم فایل ها را بدون پسورد و به اسم خودتون یا انجمن آپلود کنید و اینکه مسائل مربوط به موبایل را در بخش خودش عنوان کنید.

با تشکر

----------

*AMD*,*arash&l*,*arash1984*,*farzad.*,*ghoshiry*,*hzzza*,*mohsen zmr*,*saroveh*,*همتا*

----------


## maryam_sh

> سلام
> ممنون میشم فایل ها را بدون پسورد و به اسم خودتون یا انجمن آپلود کنید و اینکه مسائل مربوط به موبایل را در بخش خودش عنوان کنید.
> 
> با تشکر


چه فرقی میکنه با پسورد باشه یا بدون پسورد این بنده خدا پسورد فایل رو گذاشته.نرم افزار رو قسمت نرم افزار مطرح کردن چه لزومی داره که قسمت موبایل باشه

----------

*arash1984*,*saroveh*

----------


## asalamirali

با سلامی دوباره. من این نرم افزار رو چک کردم دیدم خوب جواب میده گذاشتم رو سایت برا دوستان و اساتید محترم استفاده کنند. حالا با توجه به اینکه پست مخفی هم نبوده این نشونگر توجه دوستانه که بعضی ها لطف دارند و تشکر می کنند و گاهی هم افرادی مثل دوست عزیز ( nekooee) کم لطفی می کنند و ایراد میگیرند. قصد من استفاده و همفکری تمام دوستانه.

----------

*arash1984*,*saroveh*

----------


## maryam_sh

> با سلامی دوباره. من این نرم افزار رو چک کردم دیدم خوب جواب میده گذاشتم رو سایت برا دوستان و اساتید محترم استفاده کنند. حالا با توجه به اینکه پست مخفی هم نبوده این نشونگر توجه دوستانه که بعضی ها لطف دارند و تشکر می کنند و گاهی هم افرادی مثل دوست عزیز ( nekooee) کم لطفی می کنند و ایراد میگیرند. قصد من استفاده و همفکری تمام دوستانه.


سلام همکار گرامی میشه مراحل رو توضیح بدین با همین نرم افزار آخه من هر کاری میکنم نمیشه توی %90 گیر میکنه خیلی طول میکشه

----------


## saroveh

> چه فرقی میکنه با پسورد باشه یا بدون پسورد این بنده خدا پسورد فایل رو گذاشته.نرم افزار رو قسمت نرم افزار مطرح کردن چه لزومی داره که قسمت موبایل باشه


سلام ببخشید  هدف نظم انجمن هست اگه هر کاربری بخواد مطالب خودش رو هر جا که دلش خواست ارسال کنه که نظم بهم میخورد دوستمون هم  دستشون درد نکنه ولطف کردن و موقع ارسال اگه توی قسمت اندروید میداشتن بهتر بود تا همکار دیگه ایی که لازم داشت راحت تر نرم افزار رو پیدا کنه  با تشکر

----------

*AMD*

----------


## asalamirali

> سلام همکار گرامی میشه مراحل رو توضیح بدین با همین نرم افزار آخه من هر کاری میکنم نمیشه توی %90 گیر میکنه خیلی طول میکشه


با سلام. به 80 تا 90 درصد که میرسه روی گوشی پیامی میاد که باید جواب موافق بدین.

----------


## maryam_sh

> با سلام. به 80 تا 90 درصد که میرسه روی گوشی پیامی میاد که باید جواب موافق بدین.


به %90 که میرسه حدود یک ساعت هم صبر میکنم اتفاقی نمی افته

----------


## maryam_sh

همکاران محترم من اومدم با برنامه Wondershare Dr.Fone for Android گوشی اندروید با مدل GT5830i میخوام پیام ها رو بازیابی کنم روی %90 توقف میشه حدود یک ساعت اینجوری هست دیگه لغو میکنم

----------


## asalamirali

> همکاران محترم من اومدم با برنامه Wondershare Dr.Fone for Android گوشی اندروید با مدل GT5830i میخوام پیام ها رو بازیابی کنم روی %90 توقف میشه حدود یک ساعت اینجوری هست دیگه لغو میکنم


دوست عزیز پیامی روی گوشی ظاهر میشه که سطح دسترسی رو سئوال میکنه جواب موافق بدین.

----------


## maryam_sh

> دوست عزیز پیامی روی گوشی ظاهر میشه که سطح دسترسی رو سئوال میکنه جواب موافق بدین.


هیچ گونه پیامی روی گوشی ظاهر نمیشه که بنده بخوام جواب بدم

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## maryam_sh

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان و همکاران 
بنده نرم افزار Wondershare Dr.Fone for Android 5.0.2.10 میخواستم همین ورژن که الان ذکر کردم کسی هست در اختیار بنده قرار بده؟تشکر

----------


## maryam_sh

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما و همکاران گرامی و دوستان محترم
از همکاران و دوستان محترم خواهش میکنم هر چه سریعتر بهم جواب بدن که به نتیجه برسم.با برنامه Wondershare Dr.Fone for Android اطلاعات گوشی رو بازیابی کردم چطور اطلاعات بازیابی شده رو به گوشی انتقال بدم هر کدوم از اطلاعات سر جای خودش باشه مثلا پیامک ها و مخاطبین و... آیا با برنامه Wondershare Dr.Fone for Android این امکان رو داره یا باید برنامه خاص دیگه ای نصب کنم.ممنون

----------


## maryam_sh

سلام صبحتون بخیر.کسی نیست جواب ما رو بده؟؟؟؟؟

----------

